# mysql stöd in i php [fixad]

## soujirou

nån som kan säga lite enkelt om hur man fixar länken med mysql till php tack!!Last edited by soujirou on Sat Jun 26, 2004 6:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aridhol

Det handlar egentligen inte om att länka samman PHP och MySQL. Det handlar om att i PHP anropa MySQL. Det gör du genom att använda de kommandon som är MySQL specifika i PHP.

Läs mer här:

http://se.php.net/manual/en/ref.mysql.php

----------

## soujirou

okej tack.. men jag är kass jag vet.. det står inte vart man ska adda detta "--with-mysql=/path/to/mysql" i vilken fil ???? nån php fil ?

se vad är pathen till mysql ??

jag är n00b jag vet =)

----------

## aridhol

Ingen fara  :Smile: 

Som sagt, det handlar inte om att binda samman mysql och php. Det gör du ju när du installerar php

Om du installerar php med USE-flaggan mysql så kommer stödet att finnas.

----------

## soujirou

så jag måste instalera om php ?

med detta som alternativ "--with-mysql" ?

----------

## aridhol

Om du inte använt USEflaggan mysql så ja.

Om du installerade php så här

```
emerge php
```

så skriv

```
emerge -pv php
```

Om den då visar +mysql så har du med stor sannolikhet redan installerat med stöd för mysql.

Prova skapa en php-fil:

```
phpinfo()
```

och kör den. Du kan då se om du har installerat med mysql-stöd redan. Om du inte har det så gör det genom att skriva

```
USE="mysql" emerge php
```

----------

## soujirou

tjo igen...

jag gjorde en test.php med innehållet phpinfo()

sen öppnade jag den i mozilla och jag såg bara phpinfo()

jag såg att +mysql fanns med var röd markerat

körde även USE="mysql" emerge php utan resultat efter -_-

det är så att jag får igång phpsysinfo men inte phpmyadmin

----------

## aridhol

Menade att test.php skulle su ut så här:

```
<?

phpinfo();

?>
```

----------

## soujirou

okej

hum det blev bara tomt =/

----------

## meathoz

 *soujirou wrote:*   

> okej
> 
> hum det blev bara tomt =/

 

tomt?

vad händer om du skapar en php-fil som innehåller tex.

```

<?php

echo "hej!";

?>

```

Det normala är nämligen att du inte ser 'hej' utan 'echo "hej;"' om du inte har konfigurerat apache för php. Det gör du i /etc/conf.d/apache2 genom att ändra den sista raden till

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4"
```

----------

## soujirou

blev tomt det med =(

jo asså php måste funka för att jag kan köra phpsysinfo utan problem

men pgpmyadmin vägrar.. pga av mysql grejjen

----------

## aridhol

Efter att ha testat lite via IRC fann vi att problemet var att phpmyadmin, som visade fel i kopplingen till mysql, inte var färdiginstallerat.

Vad som behövdes var alltså 

```
ebuild /var/db/path/to/ebuild config

/etc/init.d/mysql restart
```

Om du kan skriva [Fixat] i titeln nu skulle det vara perfekt.

----------

